# Do you piss while in the shower?



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

This is something I've always wondered about others and I figured why not ask PerC members?

Some find the action disgusting, others (such as myself) don't really care as it'll usually go down the drain anyways and you can just soap yourself afterwards.

Now if you want to make a distinction between your own personal shower at home versus showers owned or used by other people (such as public showers or friend's houses) you can in your comment, but as for the polling question consider it for how you would usually act as if you were in your own shower.


If you find this question too personal, relax. You're an anonymous online member on some obscure forum for typology-heads. Nobody will find out who you are unless you reveal yourself.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

This reminds of when my parents were discussing wiping oneself while standing or while sitting. 
I never peed in the shower but I have peed in my bed out of laziness when I was a younger kid


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I never peed in the shower...


Interesting, is there like a reason you don't? or do you just never have to go while showering?


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Pee in shower daily crew... Checking in. Pee in other peoples shower crew, checking in...

In my opinion you are washing it all down, and some people have foot have foot fungus, etc.... Soooo.


Wipe when standing almost always, unless at military training, and we have the open stalls... With short dividers...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

DualGnosis said:


> Interesting, is there like a reason you don't? or do you just never have to go while showering?


I don't find it necessarily taboo because my family claims to have done it. I usually use the toilet before the shower, but given consideration all of the urine would just be washed away so there isn't anything strongly disgusting about it.
Maybe a third choice "I haven't yet but I would".


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

No! 

I can logically see why it would be acceptable, assuming a good standard of personal hygiene and regular sanitizing of the shower was kept, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. The toilet is right there... So no, I have never. I think the day I urinate all over myself because I can't walk two feet over to the toilet will be a sad day indeed. 

:happy:


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> No!
> 
> I can logically see why it would be acceptable, assuming a good standard of personal hygiene and regular sanitizing of the shower was kept, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. The toilet is right there... So no, I have never. I think the day I urinate all over myself because I can't walk two feet over to the toilet will be a sad day indeed.
> 
> :happy:


I find your response adorable for some reason, but perhaps there's some correlation between men and women. Regarding the fact that you imagine the action as "urinating all over yourself" will probably indicate a trend among women (not to be sexist but basing it off biological difference), because I just point towards the drain. LOL.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> I find your response adorable for some reason, but perhaps there's some correlation between men and women. Regarding the fact that you imagine the action as "urinating all over yourself" will probably indicate a trend among women (not to be sexist but basing it off biological difference), because I just point towards the drain. LOL.


lol it is somewhat less dignified for a female, this is true.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> lol it is somewhat less dignified for a female, this is true.


I have the product for you loyal customer, to fulfill your peeing needs!
Sick and tired of squating down on side of rides and getting it all over yourself, envious of the accuracy and precision that men have, well be envious no more!
With the....SHEWEE!

As to OP, yeah I do it if I feel it in the morning and i'm not getting out of the shower too soon, boil it down to laziness in not wanting the discomfort of cutting shower short or having to quickly dry myself off to got to the toilet only to get back in.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> I have the product for you loyal customer, to fulfill your peeing needs!
> Sick and tired of squating down on side of rides and getting it all over yourself, envious of the accuracy and precision that men have, well be envious no more!
> With the....SHEWEE!
> 
> As to OP, yeah I do it if I feel it in the morning and i'm not getting out of the shower too soon, boil it down to laziness in not wanting the discomfort of cutting shower short or having to quickly dry myself off to got to the toilet only to get back in.


There are no words, my friend. No words. 

Hahaha. I love how she says it's great for hiking. So instead of just squatting or sitting, you now have to carry around a piece of plastic that has been repeatedly urinated on. 

Oh, I spoke too soon. Michelle Obama uses one! Sign me up.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> lol it is somewhat less dignified for a female, this is true.


I could see the difference in opinion between men and women, because when we urinate, it typically does not get on us as we shoot it out and away from us.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Not really. I just don't find the sense and purpose in doing it. Besides, in my bathroom, the toilet is right next to the shower; so, seems pointless to not use the toilet.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a female friend who I backcountry ski with who can pee standing up. She says she has to pee so we keep going and before we know it she is right back with the group. Faster than a man... or at least faster than an old man like me. It isn't so easy being a man either sometimes, like when trying to pull three inches of dick out of six layers of clothing and it's -20 degrees outside. I'm tellin' ya... :crazy:

As for the shower, yeah.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Never, I find that disgusting, the toilets just a few feet away. The idea that people would relieve themselves where they clean themselves just blows my mind. Still as long as they don't piss in my shower I don't care.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Turlowe said:


> Never, I find that disgusting, the toilets just a few feet away. The idea that people would relieve themselves where they clean themselves just blows my mind. Still as long as they don't piss in my shower I don't care.


All the disgusting stuff you clean from yourself goes down that same drain, so what's the difference here?

And to OP, I'd rather just go to the bathroom before getting in the shower. If I forget though, I don't really care as long as it's my shower and I have good aim. I can't imagine women doing this though, since it probably gets gross pretty quickly if they're off target.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> All the disgusting stuff you clean from yourself goes down that same drain, so what's the difference here?
> 
> And to OP, I'd rather just go to the bathroom before getting in the shower. If I forget though, I don't really care as long as it's my shower and I have good aim. I can't imagine women doing this though, since it probably gets gross pretty quickly if they're off target.


 The difference is its bodily waste, maybe its irrational, if so I'm cool with that. I just find it nasty, and since the toilet is less than a yard away I also find it pointless, I can be pretty lazy but there are limits to even that.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup. All the time. I don't really give a fak. And its really weird because even when I pee before I go into the shower I STILL have to pee at some point during my shower. Apparently, the pee really wants to come out in the shower, and honestly who am I, insignificant being that I am, to say no to it?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

DualGnosis said:


> This is something I've always wondered about others and I figured why not ask PerC members?
> 
> Some find the action disgusting, others (such as myself) don't really care as it'll usually go down the drain anyways and you can just soap yourself afterwards.
> 
> ...


I urinate in the toilet prior to showering. It's kinda gross, the idea of water touching my feet after having been contaminated with urine. Jeez I hope that nobody urinates in my shower.


----------



## euphorie (May 21, 2014)

This gave me a good laugh and the answer to the question is 'Yes'. Yeah, urine is bodily waste but so is sweat. Of course, you can't really control whether you sweat or not. You are still cleaning off bodily waste when you shower. I guess if you're desperate to save money, peeing in the shower can do that too because flushing the toilet uses up a lot of water.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you piss while in the shower?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone pee in the bath?


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

coy said:


> Anyone pee in the bath?


Hot Tub or Public Swimming Pools? :wink: 


Hahaha, for this case I hope it's no for most people.


----------



## mrb (Dec 10, 2013)

Urine hardens and creates a coating around the drains, pipes and shower cabinet (if you have one) and will eventually smell badly of urine unless you are meticulously cleaning the drains and pipes. Have you tried cleaning your drains and pipes? No? 
Ever seen that yellow coating in the toilets? That's hardened piss, that's what you are doing to your shower.

So, no, I don't piss in the shower. I piss in the toilet.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

That's an odd question lol!

It's what I look forward to every morning. A ritual of sorts.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

if you piss in the shower then aren't you giving the shower a golden shower?


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

This made laugh so hard haha
But yeah I do if I need the restroom because I don't want to waste water flushing the toilet when it will just wash down and if i flush before i shower it makes the water temperature fluctuate so that sucks.
I live in New Mexico (between Texas and Arizona) which is a desert so that's just... that lol


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

Shower is the only place where I can safely try practicing my aim with my female anatomy.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> No!
> 
> I can logically see why it would be acceptable, assuming a good standard of personal hygiene and regular sanitizing of the shower was kept, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. The toilet is right there... So no, I have never. I think the day I urinate all over myself because I can't walk two feet over to the toilet will be a sad day indeed.
> 
> :happy:


In my house, the toilet and the shower are in two separate rooms. So you can't just jump out.

But I don't care anyway. Why waste water flushing the toilet if you are already in the shower?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes because I get to pee standing up for once. Don't ask.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

mrb said:


> Ever seen that yellow coating in the toilets? That's hardened piss, that's what you are doing to your shower.


No... that's caused by prolonged exposure to unfiltered water, and it'll happen to your pee-free shower too. Urine will only harden after sitting in open air for a long time, and it's water-soluble so this isn't going to happen in a place where it's being constantly washed down.




stultum said:


> Why waste water flushing the toilet if you are already in the shower?


If you happen to have an old shower but a current toilet, and you don't multitask while peeing in the shower, the toilet could actually save water. A shower that uses 4 gallons per minute would use an extra 1.4 gallons on average or up to 2.3 gallons, based on the duration of peeing. Current toilets use 1.2 to 1.6 gallons per flush.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

pernoctator said:


> If you happen to have an old shower but a current toilet, and you don't multitask while peeing in the shower, the toilet could actually save water. A shower that uses 4 gallons per minute would use an extra 1.4 gallons on average or up to 2.3 gallons, based on the duration of peeing. Current toilets use 1.2 to 1.6 gallons per flush.


I am a woman. I multitask.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

So women can multitask, but what if you're a woman like iisu and focusing on developing a new skill?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

pernoctator said:


> So women can multitask, but what if you're a woman like iisu and focusing on developing a new skill?


'Multitask' means 'doing multiple things at once'. I can wee, practice my aim, and wash my hair at the same time.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

I know, but I said "focusing", which means "directing your attention or effort at something specific". And I'm pretty sure aiming occupies at least one hand.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

pernoctator said:


> I know, but I said "focusing", which means "directing your attention or effort at something specific". And I'm pretty sure aiming occupies at least one hand.


A hand doing what? I don't have anything to hold on to. With women, the trick is to stand in the right way, and keep a steady stream to keep it from trickling down your leg.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

stultum said:


> A hand doing what?


Pulling. Outward and upward, mainly. Remember we're talking about deliberate aiming, not simply positioning to avoid a mess. For more details you might consult @iisu and/or google.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

pernoctator said:


> Pulling. Outward and upward, mainly. Remember we're talking about deliberate aiming, not simply positioning to avoid a mess. For more details you might consult @iisu and/or google.


I KNOW how my own body works, thank you. I'm sorry if my limited knowledge of my third language inhibits my ability to use the correct words, but in my case _aiming_ means _not pissing on myself_ which IS a direction.

Why are we even talking about this?


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

stultum said:


> Why are we even talking about this?


Ask OP.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

pernoctator said:


> Pulling. Outward and upward, mainly. Remember we're talking about deliberate aiming, not simply positioning to avoid a mess. For more details you might consult @iisu and/or google.


I guess what I do isn't very different from what @stultum does. There's nothing what can be done with hands indeed because there's no body part that can be directed somewhere. It's mainly observing how the stream goes in your case and choosing the right position of legs and body - it's possible to pick the right position after some attempts. However, I can't multitask because all of that requires attention if I really want to aim somewhere (in the drain, specifically).


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

stultum said:


> In my house, the toilet and the shower are in two separate rooms. So you can't just jump out.
> 
> But I don't care anyway. Why waste water flushing the toilet if you are already in the shower?


Oh yeah, I saw that once. The majority of bathrooms have both though. 

My showers honestly aren't long enough that this is ever an issue. If I have to go before, I go. If I have to go during, I can wait a couple of minutes easily. Unless I'm drunk or something, but I really don't remember the last time I showered drunk.


----------



## Kimmi (Dec 4, 2014)

No, I don't.
Why?
Because i think its disgusting, if i have to pee when im in the shower i jump out and go to the toilet


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

I pee in the backyard more often than I do the toilet. When there are people over and I don't wanna leave my room to say hi, I pee in a bottle.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

You haven't lived until you've blown your nose in the shower.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

iisu said:


> Shower is the only place where I can safely try practicing my aim with my female anatomy.



Those Go-Girl standing urinating funnels might appear to be liberating & fun, but it's gonna mean war if women begin flaunting an unnatural ability to write their name in the snow.











and the end of chilly kitties or LOL Cats


----------



## Lasanha (Oct 25, 2014)

There was a government campaign here in Brazil a few years ago, encouraging people to piss in the shower. It woud be for saving water of the flushing.

Youtube--> /watch?v=XZ_DNc1zbxI
(I still don't have 15 posts )

I piss in the shower since ever. It feels so natural roud:


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

God dammit. 

My family used to encourage that sht for some reason. I cried over it once when I was like 4. Someone was using the bathroom, so my grandparents invited my cousin to use shower instead.

By god half of you are talking about this like it's normal.

People get disgusted when one of us INTPs "forget" to shower for a day, yet are fully comfortable peeing as they stand in a god damn tub.

afahfhashf


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Sure, why not? It's all going down the drain, and it also means I don't have to use toilet paper or flush.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah, its not as satisfying as using the toilet. But I do make an effort to piss in public pools.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Urine is sterile when it comes out of the body, and the water flushes it all down, so my answer is yes. 

As for @telepariah 's skiing friend, that is a long line of yellow snow.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I was going to mention that it's sterile too, but got distracted by peeing in the snow. :wink:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

telepariah said:


> I was going to mention that it's sterile too, but got distracted by peeing in the snow. :wink:


It's not sterile. There are bacteria living up there. But it's not harming you now, and it's not harming you when it comes fresh out of you.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I usually pee before a shower. But sometimes I need to pee again during the shower, and I hate getting out and wetting all the floor just to pee, so yes, I don't mind urinating while in the shower. Never really understood why others thought it was disgusting, it all washes away.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep, nothing to be disgusted about. It's all going to drain + you are saving some water for not using the toilet and paper. Pee is pretty much bacteria free anyway (until it leaves our body that is), and I will wash my crotch anyway.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I've done it when I was younger, because I got the urge to go while showering. I stopped because I was told not to do it, since others within my household found it disgusting. I guess I would too. Maybe it's psychological, but I respect that. The toilet _is_ right there.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*latest scientific findings show urine is not sterile. *

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/gory-details/urine-not-sterile-and-neither-rest-you

Urine and the bladder are not sterile, contain bacteria | Ars Technica

But, it all washes down, so no problem, IMO.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I used to, but then every time I stepped in the shower I felt the urge to pee, so I had to stop before I started sprinkling every time it rained lulz.


----------



## Hiryuuka (Dec 21, 2014)

At home, yes - Only if I can't keep it in though. I'll wash the bottom with a washcloth after though. Somewhere else, no - I consider that to be a form of respect.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Yes I pee in the shower. I have no idea why people think it's wrong though.
Even if I had an pee urge before shower, I just wait to do it in the shower. Just finish 2 tasks with 1 effort.


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Well yeah, seeing how it comes so naturally.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Wonder if @Mr. Cafebot does it?


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

25 people are lying


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah. I don't understand people who don't. Save some water, guys.

I also brush my teeth in the shower, though, and I know a lot of people who don't understand that either. It's just more practical.


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm actually very surprised that this many people do this, although I guess I would understand it a bit more if I were male. I personally find it disgusting to the same degree as soiling oneself or vomiting on one's lap. That nastiness does not need to be running down my legs. It just doesn't feel to be the right place to relieve myself, especially if I'm squatting awkwardly, like it's not classy and like I am behaving as a dog would. When I'm about to shower, I like to visualize it is where I go to cleanse myself, not to dump my bodily waste, so the sight of urine would, in my mind, contaminate my place of purity. Knowing that it has been there disturbs me.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I wonder how @Mr. CafeBot would answer this.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Its nice to save water while pissing in the shower.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

If I have to go to the bathroom, sure. It's just pee. Most of it is water, the same stuff you're standing in.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

No, mainly because I tend to take care of other business before I hit the shower.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

If you actually get out of the shower to piss, then you're a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! surprising result.
Tbh then i lack something inbetween, only in super rare conditions would i do it. Ive perhaps done it 4 times in my 29 years.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I like this thread. You're about to clean yourself, why does it matter? You probably won't get any on you anyway.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

It saves toilet paper. Next is pissing in the washbowl, but that's for the fun.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> It saves toilet paper. Next is pissing in the washbowl, but that's for the fun.


I once took a shit in our compost vat when I was a kid. I wonder how my mother explained how that got there...


... that's the first time I've told that to anyone. This site is making me open up in ways I'd never imagined...


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

stultum said:


> I once took a shit in our compost vat when I was a kid. I wonder how my mother explained how that got there...
> 
> 
> ... that's the first time I've told that to anyone. This site is making me open up in ways I'd never imagined...


:laughing: 

Funnier if adult (not that I tried, no compost here). If it's the worse you've done in your life you'll hold the coffee shop in heaven.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Funnier if adult (not that I tried, no compost here). If it's the worse you've done in your life you'll hold the coffee shop in heaven.


No compost ANYWHERE or do you live in a flat?

Anyway, that's not the worst, just one of those things you smile about in private every once in a while, but feel no need to share with others.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

stultum said:


> No compost ANYWHERE or do you live in a flat?
> 
> Anyway, that's not the worst, just one of those things you smile about in private every once in a while, but feel no need to share with others.


Flat. 
Yeah, I have plenty of these :/


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Apolo said:


> Pee in shower daily crew... Checking in. Pee in other peoples shower crew, checking in...
> In my opinion you are washing it all down, and some people have foot have foot fungus, etc.... Soooo.


This made me laugh out loud! :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I cannot believe how many people pee in the shower. I feel like I've just lost my innocence.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Dana Scully said:


> Next is pissing in the washbowl, but that's for the fun.












Meanwhile, around the world...






Actually, it was the decade I peed in a kitchen sink.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't feel comfortable relaxing _that_ much anywhere other than a toilet. I go before I get in the shower.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Almost exclusively, it's closer then the toilet. In this apt (Moved in about a month ago), I haven't brought anyone yet, but I bet I'll look so civilized when they find I never leave the toilet sit up.


----------



## Amphoteric (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, I always aim for the shower drain though.


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

I mean, if it's gonna wash off anyway...why not? :laughing:


----------

